# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Thread seems to have been deleted

## Pete_UK

The thread that I point to in post #2 of this thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...alculator.html

seems to have disappeared, although judging by the other responses on the thread it was available when I posted.

What's happened to it?

(It was related to UK Postcodes, and there was an attachment which another poster has now asked me for).

Pete

----------


## arlu1201

The thread was not deleted but the access to the subforum was accidentally blocked.

It has now been restored.  Thanks for bringing this to our notice.

----------


## Pete_UK

Thanks Arlette - problem solved.

Pete

----------

